# Why can't we sleep



## judimc (Mar 12, 2012)

Help

We moved to Auckland 6 weeks ago, and are still struggling to sleep through the night. Has anyone else experienced this issue having moved a similar distance?

We have a large bed, and are not disturbing each other. We have the same problem whether we have drunk alcohol or not, we do not have caffeen after lunch time, eat a healthy diet, take exercise etc. We sometimes wake up hot (apartment aircon does not always cope that well), but this is not always the case. My husband thinks of work as soon as he wakes up, but always has, so nothing new. I have little on my mind, but just keep waking up, or laying awake for an hour or so at a time in the middle of the night.

We have tried valerian to no avail, and other over the counter products from the chemist. 

Any suggestions before I look 90 from the bags under my eyes?!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Circadian rhythm sleep disorder. My Dad got it after a very quick multiple stop round the world trip. Took him months to recover, he took melatonin to help the process along...


----------



## judimc (Mar 12, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Circadian rhythm sleep disorder. My Dad got it after a very quick multiple stop round the world trip. Took him months to recover, he took melatonin to help the process along...


Thanks for that, at least it has a name, and we are not being precious!

Sped out to get melatonin, only to find it is prescription only in NZ. Have found a natural form in a health shop, will report back on the results for anyone else who is having problems.


----------



## striiing (Mar 1, 2012)

did you try counting sheep?


----------



## judimc (Mar 12, 2012)

striiing said:


> did you try counting sheep?


Got half way up South Island by morning


----------

